
Killing the Crunch Mode Antipattern - SonicSoul
http://chadfowler.com/blog/2014/01/22/the-crunch-mode-antipattern
======
greenyoda
See extensive discussion from about a year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7107173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7107173)

